# What is this????????



## Deer Meat (Oct 4, 2007)

I just bought some poultry cure from Allied Kenco. "Uncle Abe's Smoked Poultry Cure" item #81201. One of the ingredients is something that I have never heard of.

1-12 oz. bag of seasonings:
contains: salt,pepper,brown sugar & _*FOENUGREEK*_ .......What the heck is this stuff????


----------



## monstah (Oct 4, 2007)

It can be used as both an herb and a spice. Sometimes called "Greek Hay"...

There's more on the Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenugreek


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Monstah


----------



## dacdots (Oct 4, 2007)

Kinda scary sounding there DEER MEAT dont you think.


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

I dunno...but don't bend over while applying....


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

It shows up in alot of sausage recipes too


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Fenugreek is native to South Asia and Southeastern Europe but is now cultivated elsewhere, including North and East Africa, China, Greece and Ukraine. Fenugreek is a lesser known spice from the pea family and has many culinary uses. 

Fenugreek seeds are golden with a smooth, angular shape and a hard surface that makes them quite difficult to grind. The flavor of fenugreek is sweet yet bitter with a hint of celery. Fenugreek is commonly used in Indian curries and breads from South Asia and Ethiopia. Fenugreek can be used in pickling to enhance the flavor of meats and vegetables. Use caution until you become familiar with fenugreek as too much can make a dish bitter. Dry roasting these seeds will bring out an aromatic, sweet flavor.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Richoso1, you really know your *FOENUGREEK*


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 5, 2007)

*fenugreek = fenugreek seeds = methi = halba   Pronunciation:*  FEN-you-greek  *Notes:  *This adds an earthy flavor to curries, chutneys, and sauces.  It's available as seeds or powder, and you can usually find it in Indian and Middle Eastern markets.   If it's not available, just leave it out of the recipe.  

http://www.foodsubs.com/SpiceInd.html


Just thought it was funny that is says _"If it's not available, just leave it out of the recipe."  _What great advice.


----------

